# The truth about the current counsle war (PS3 vs. 360)



## Joe88 (May 15, 2008)

its pretty long so get comfy...


----------



## Urza (May 15, 2008)

Winner: 



Spoiler



PS2


----------



## Urza (May 15, 2008)

In all seriousness though, the best console is the one that has the games you want.

Stop arguing over which is "superior", you stupid fucks. Find something better to do with your time (like, god forbid, actually playing the console(s) you chose instead of sitting around trying to slap other people with your e-penis).


----------



## feds4u (May 15, 2008)

Winner: 



Spoiler



Atari 2600


----------



## VmprHntrD (May 15, 2008)

Wow how original xbots...to me that instantly brands you a mindless potentially lifelong sony tool.  Do the Sony kids have some equally lame name?  I've intentionally stayed out of the HD console war bs as neither offer me crap I can't do on my PC, especially my new quad core machine so I could give a damn truly.

Urza makes a great point in you and others of your kind acting like stupid fucks trying to flame bait a fight with your worthless superiority battles.

You have PS3, it's the most powerful in practice and paper, but how many years until someone can really tap that to make a 360 game look like trash?  Why is it the 360 seems to get more support and their games get ported to the supposedly better device eh?  As if 360 is absolved, I hear enough crap at work from a 360 owner who has lovely live issues on CoD4 as if they can't keep a network up well enough.  And of course with 360 you could play the stupid 'it is just a fps, sports, and racing box meant for a narrow focused market.'  Each one you can fairly take a dump on stating the obvious and then spinning it far worse than my weak attempts.  It's just pointless, and sadly I do have to wonder and not just know some mod will lock this crap and head it off before it snowballs into a toady fanboy war.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 15, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> In all seriousness though, the best console is the one that has the games you want.
> 
> Stop arguing over which is "superior", you stupid fucks. Find something better to do with your time (like, god forbid, actually playing the console(s) you chose instead of sitting around trying to slap other people with your e-penis).


This man speaks the truth.

Also, I honestly don't give a fuck about all that bullshit. I choose the console I want with games I WANT. I don't give a fuck about that shit. That's like saying the PSP is better, just because it has better graphics. Besides, that vid was too one sided, and made up of nothing but PS3 fanboys. 

Before you PS3 fanboys label me as a 360 fanboy, just know that I'm planning to get both the 360 and the PS3 in the near future, because I know the PS3 will last longer, while it currently only has 2 games I want that is out, but I know that will change (MSG4, LBP). But the 360 has better games in my opinion, or at in the current times anyway.

Instead of being some a$$holes, just play the games without going on the internet and telling everyone about how good the PS3 is, or how much the 360 sucks.


----------



## Joe88 (May 15, 2008)

lol

I only have a 360 and a Wii
but might be getting a PS3 soon because of MGS4, GT5, FFXIII, and GoWIII


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 15, 2008)

No such thing as a perfect console.
The 360 has it's flaws.
The PS3 has it's flaws.
The Wii has it's flaws.


----------



## Zarcon (May 15, 2008)

The whole console war thing always baffled me.
Is it really so hard to accept that you can buy whatever has what you want on it?
What's the deal with the crusade-like mindset that you HAVE to defend and justify your choice of console?

The comment isn't directed at Joe, just a general comment to all diehard console fans.

That said, I'll end up picking up a PS3 sometime in the future simply because there's a ton of games coming out on it that I want and still really nothing on the 360 that interests me.


----------



## Narin (May 15, 2008)

Not another console war topic. ;/ Can't we all agree there is no perfect console and that each console had its own flaws and quirks?


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 15, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Not another console war topic. ;/ Can't we all agree there is no perfect console and that each console had its own flaws and quirks?


Obviously not people are flaming each other over which console plays GTA IV better...its really sad.

Read this thread if you must.


----------



## Joe88 (May 15, 2008)

yea that pretty messed up
all because people at gametrailers released that biased video

that was the main starter in the "omg my gta4 plyz betr and betr gfx on my 360 lololololol, ps3 pahilz"


----------



## deathfisaro (May 15, 2008)

The video was pretty damn lame. That's what people call a fanboy I guess.
Looks like it's was made early this year because a few games on "coming" are already out.

The only reason console war exists is because people don't have enough games to play. 
I wouldn't have made that many useless posts in the GTA4 thread if I had either of Haze or Ninja Gaiden 2. I'd be quiet for at least 2 weeks.
(Both are almost here but far away at the same time because there's been a game drought in PS3 and 360 since March because of GTA4. At least DS had a constant stream of games and that kept me alive.)

Last winter I barely had time to visit GBATemp once a week (in fact one time I was gone for over a month) because both consoles and both handhelds pushed so many good games out.

Recently most of my free time goes to the DS.
PS3, 360, PSP and Wii combined I play less than an hour a day (for some reason PSP has a game drought too and I returned my rented Brawl.), and the rest I spend watching Food Network and babysitting feds4u.


----------



## feds4u (May 15, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> yea that pretty messed up
> all because people at gametrailers released that biased video
> 
> that was the main starter in the "omg my gta4 plyz betr and betr gfx on my 360 lololololol, ps3 pahilz"



How's that high horse treating you TC?

Have you watched the video you just posted?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Its a 10 minute commercial created by an unpaid fanboy.  (I wonder if you are that fanboy?)

The editing process is long and difficult even with the best software.  This begs the question, if the PS3 game library is so good, as the author of the video claims, why is he spending all his time making commercials instead of playing his PS3?  

Who would take the time to make something like this? (many hours are involved)  Worse yet, who would watch it?

But seriously though, thanks for posting.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



And don't mind deathfisaro...he's just crazy.


----------



## phoood (May 15, 2008)

360 IS THE BEST


----------



## Joe88 (May 15, 2008)

Now I understand why deathfisaro has to babysit feds4u
:0


----------



## feds4u (May 15, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Now I understand why deathfisaro has to babysit feds4u
> :0



Hey Joe, got any more PS3 videos?

I guess you did create that video.  That's why you're so touchy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Classic.


----------



## Issac (May 15, 2008)

he fails on one point there...
"sony didn't steal the idea of motion controls from wii,  PS3 was announced before the wii"

That's just a stupid statement, since they "announced" the motion controls AFTER the wii was...


----------



## feds4u (May 15, 2008)

Issac said:
			
		

> he fails on one point there...
> "sony didn't steal the idea of motion controls from wii,  PS3 was announced before the wii"
> 
> That's just a stupid statement, since they "announced" the motion controls AFTER the wii was...



I hate to say this but Motion Controllers were available for the SNES.  Made by a third party.  I may be able to find a scan.


----------



## Talaria (May 15, 2008)

Issac said:
			
		

> he fails on one point there...
> "sony didn't steal the idea of motion controls from wii,  PS3 was announced before the wii"
> 
> That's just a stupid statement, since they "announced" the motion controls AFTER the wii was...



Although apparently Sony had a patent for a motion controlled method before the wii.


----------



## Joe88 (May 15, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) I dont even own a ps3 (as I said only a wii and 360)
2) I dont even know how to edit videos (havnt even messed around with windows movie maker)
3) take your trolling elsewhere

my 360 gt as proof


----------



## feds4u (May 15, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> feds4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which begs the question; why would you post a 10 minute fanboy commercial favoring the PS3?

Anyway, pointing out the truth about this video is not trolling my friend.  I was simply stunned that someone would take the time to make something like this.  Even more stunned that the author actually expects people to watch the whole thing.

...


----------



## dawn.wan (May 15, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> Issac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol i think nintendo had the concept long ago with the nintendo glove... they couldnt pull it off back then so they just glued a controller on a glove...






and another pic






Dont you wish you had one? if you did you probably be almost as cool as this dude






lol


----------



## feds4u (May 15, 2008)

Power Glove was created by Mattel.

Still it did come before SNES motion controller released in 1994.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 15, 2008)

The only reason I would buy a ps3 is for like 4 games.
Unlike the 360 which has a wide selection of games.


But guys you think that  feds4u is the only one being immature about this,if so then check your posts and you will see how you are more immature.
360vsPS3=Pointless arguments from fanboys from both sides 

That is my equation.

....What was the point of the snes motion controller or the power glove.


----------



## dawn.wan (May 15, 2008)

to be.... BALLLINNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coops024 (May 15, 2008)

kais said:
			
		

> The only reason I would buy a ps3 is for like 4 games.
> Unlike the 360 which has a wide selection of games.



What a stupid comment ! (sorry to add fuel to this already insane thread)

Your first line states personal preference (which is fine) but to then give a broad view of the 360's games catalogue as a comparrison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




are you just trying to cause a bigger argument ?


----------



## tomqman (May 15, 2008)

no consoles win. the true winner is the good old gaming pc


Spoiler


----------



## Duke_Jay (May 15, 2008)

Worst video ever, full of lies and shit towards the 360.
He only describes things that make the PS3 look good and he does not tell the drawbacks of the PS3.
Anyways here is the answer of who has the better games:
360:http://www.metacritic.com/games/xbox360/scores/
PS3:http://www.metacritic.com/games/ps3/scores/


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 15, 2008)

coops024 said:
			
		

> kais said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was giving my opinion and then telling them that the should both STFU!!!!!
But really it doesn't need improvising it is clear that I am giving a broad view of the 360's massive library but thats not were I stopped I also stated that they need to STFU!!! because of there argument about which console plays the game GTA IV better.There is a minor difference between the PS3 and 360 version of the consoles,but yet they seem to bring in crap about what the Ps3 version lacks.Which is hardly anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:Im on Drugs I should have posted this under a different topic my mistake


----------



## funem (May 15, 2008)

I dont usually get involved in the console wars but the time has come for me to have my say.

Play the freaking games you like on the console you like and get a freaking life already, no one console is better than the other regardless of the spec, hell some of my favourite games are on the DS, N64, C64  and the Spectrum, don't make them crap cause they aren't as good as the 360 or the PS3. Can't understand how people can be so blind, they make damn long unwieldy posts about how much better one console is than another, videos to prove a point and the whole time completely miss the point. Its a GAMES console, its only as good as the GAMES YOU like on it no matter how they look. One of the biggest selling, most addictive games of all time... Tetris and you cant get more graphically basic than that. Geez some people have to much time on their hands..


----------



## Linkiboy (May 15, 2008)

The video was biased, but more importantly, only had a one sided view on things with several facts being wrong.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 15, 2008)

If you read the comments on this vid, it's HILARIOUS!!!! 

"360 SUX!", "THIS GUY DID SOME GOOD REASEARCH", "MICROSOFT IS A WHORE", "PS3 IS AMAZING, WHILE 360 IS JUST A BUNCH OF SHIT!".

LOLLOLOL. This is why I hate PS3 fanboys. They hide the truth, and make themselves looks superior, while it already has a flaw. I'm not saying Microsoft has no flaws, for it had a few massive flaws (RROD). But the PS3 fanboys are worse than Narutards and Bleachtards put together.


----------



## Duke_Jay (May 16, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> If you read the comments on this vid, it's HILARIOUS!!!!
> 
> "360 SUX!", "THIS GUY DID SOME GOOD REASEARCH", "MICROSOFT IS A WHORE", "PS3 IS AMAZING, WHILE 360 IS JUST A BUNCH OF SHIT!".
> 
> LOLLOLOL. This is why I hate PS3 fanboys. They hide the truth, and make themselves looks superior, while it already has a flaw. I'm not saying Microsoft has no flaws, for it had a few massive flaws (RROD). But the PS3 fanboys are worse than Narutards and Bleachtards put together.


Agreed, although not all PS3 fanboys are like that, most of them are acting inmature all the time. Most of the 360 fanboys use facts, whilst this video is just based on a personall opinion, disguissed as a fact.


----------



## raulpica (May 16, 2008)

Oh no! Have you seen that video?

*The PS3 can be customized too!*
Now we clearly have a winner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And seeing the "Released" list in the video, I can REALLY say that there aren't good games in there >_>

BTW... I've never seen so much fanboyism in a single video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still, I'll probably buy a PS3 as soon as I'll have some money to spend... Probably only for MGS4. Only if it reveals to be a good game, obviously


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 16, 2008)

Duke_Jay said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop generalizing people. Youtube retards are the worst kind, specially when their fanboys, to ANY console.


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2008)

I agree with this video. Seriously. I just pwnt my 360-Fanboy mate. He wasn't pleased.


----------



## Prime (May 16, 2008)

360 FTW

(sorry, i _had_ to do it)

EDIT: The PS3 can be customizable?

OMFG STICKERS!!!!1111ONE 

The xbox 360 has stickers (also known as skins)


----------



## Narin (May 16, 2008)

Ok, you know what would end this console war once and for all? Someone should go build a system that can play both Xbox360 games and PS3 games..now go get on it!


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 16, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> no consoles win. the true winner is the good old gaming pc
> 
> 
> Spoiler


seconded


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 16, 2008)

How do you embed youtube videos?


----------



## Prime (May 16, 2008)

kais said:
			
		

> How do you embed youtube videos?
> 
> Get the yourtube video ID and place it in between
> 
> CODE[youtube][/youtube]



The id is the set of numbers/letters after the watch?v= part of the url.


----------



## Minox (May 16, 2008)

I still claim that the Snes is the best console ever.


----------



## Prime (May 16, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> I still claim that the Snes is the best console ever.


----------



## Westside (May 16, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> I still claim that the Snes is the best console ever.


You don't have to claim, everyone knows that SNES was and is the best console to date.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 16, 2008)

No offense to PS3 owners but this guy has 3 PS3s.This is kinda off topic bu it's funny.

The best console of all time is snes,and who doesn't like chronotrigger.


----------



## Prime (May 16, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 16, 2008)

-x1_0_nt- said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it's true.


----------



## Joe88 (May 16, 2008)

actually the ps2 was in terms of worldwide sales and its huge library of games which also include ps1 games to be considered the greatest system of all time


----------



## Minox (May 16, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> actually the ps2 was in terms of worldwide sales and its huge library of games which also include ps1 games to be considered the greatest system of all time


Worldwide sales for the Ps2 means nothing compared to the great games of Snes.


----------



## Joe88 (May 16, 2008)

what great games?

/waits for people to say the same exact games that everyone says
Super MarioKart
Super Mario World
Zelda III
Chrono Trigger


----------



## Narin (May 16, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> what great games?
> 
> /waits for people to say the same exact games that everyone says
> Super MarioKart
> ...



Bahamut Lagoon, Star Ocean, Tales of Phantasia, Terranigma , Super Mario RPG, F-Zero and many others.


----------



## Minox (May 16, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> what great games?
> 
> /waits for people to say the same exact games that everyone says
> Super MarioKart
> ...


Kirby Super Star
Killer Instinct
Final Fantasy II
Final Fantasy III
Lufia
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
Super Metroid
Secret of Mana
Pocky & Rocky
Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars
Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island
F-Zero
Contra 3
Earthbound
Kirby's Dream Land 3
Seiken Densetsu 3

All the above and a lot of more games which I don't remember the names of atm.


----------



## Joe88 (May 17, 2008)

most of those games were okay
I wouldnt put them on the greatest games ever list though


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 17, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> actually the ps2 was in terms of worldwide sales and its huge library of games which also include ps1 games to be considered the greatest system of all time


Not anymore in maybe 1 year the ds will beat those sales and be the best selling console.
NO joke!


----------



## Joe88 (May 17, 2008)

its gonna have to sell another 46 mil
which I dont think is possible

if you been tracking jap sales, the ds sales have basically gone down, a lot


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 17, 2008)

Ok well maybe not,but it comes close.



Best Selling Consoles of all time.


----------



## Smuff (May 17, 2008)

The best console of all time is the Sega Saturn - Seeeexxxxxxyyyyyyyyy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/cue flames


----------



## jordanlp (May 17, 2008)

WE REALIZE YOU HAVE 3 PS3's but seriasly give me one


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 17, 2008)

LOL go puch him in the face and steal one.

Apparently the PS2 was an amazing console but PS3 is not doin so good nothing compared to the PS2.I stlill play my PS2 alot.


----------



## deathfisaro (May 17, 2008)

PS2 has been around for over 8 years and a lot of games are still coming out. Of which decent number are PS2 exclusives (especially in Japan).


----------



## Beware (May 17, 2008)

rambozotheclown said:
			
		

> The best console of all time is the Sega Saturn - Seeeexxxxxxyyyyyyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QFT.


----------



## Joe88 (May 17, 2008)

rambozotheclown said:
			
		

> The best console of all time is the Sega Saturn - Seeeexxxxxxyyyyyyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no u

genesis  >:3


----------



## Narin (May 17, 2008)

Commodore 64 FTW


----------



## anime_junkie (May 17, 2008)

Um, GBC is the best system ever. Come on now.


----------



## Prime (May 17, 2008)

ROLF, SNES being the best console?

Away with yourself, everyone knows the SNES isn't the best, no console in that genration was best.


----------



## Heran Bago (May 17, 2008)

I think the OP video is a joke.


----------



## JKR Firefox (May 17, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you?

You've only recently started posting and already you give me a headache.

On Topic: Fuck the console wars.  I've made my decision.


----------



## Joe88 (May 18, 2008)

removed


----------



## deathfisaro (May 18, 2008)

I think he's reffering to feds4u's posts because he has a couple hundred fewer posts than you.
But if not, well sucks to be you


----------



## chalupa (May 18, 2008)

fed4u may have less posts, but that doesn't matter as I have 3 ps3's.


----------



## Joe88 (May 18, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> I think he's reffering to feds4u's posts because he has a couple hundred fewer posts than you.
> But if not, well sucks to be you


oh, saw something in my post that was highlighted
though he was talking to me, never mind  d:


----------



## Linkiboy (May 20, 2008)

THE PHILLIPS CDI WAS THE BEST CONSOLE


----------



## VmprHntrD (May 21, 2008)

Hah that system got screwed so hard and was misunderstood.  It really just wasn't a gaming console, but it did have a handful of fun titles...also a lot of crap and the raping of Zelda...three times.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 21, 2008)

LOL Haze got 4.5 from IGN, and 54 off of metacritics. 

At least MGS4 got some great marks so far.


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 21, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> LOL Haze got 4.5 from IGN, and 54 off of metacritics.
> 
> At least MGS4 got some great marks so far.



*sigh*
Reviews aren't everything.
I'd rather waste $60 than trust a review from IGN.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 21, 2008)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, but then again, I wasn't too impressed with the gameplay of Haze.

Seemed like it had potential at first, Now I know it isn't gonna be in my list of games I'm gonna play sometime.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 21, 2008)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats true, but for it to get a 4.5 they would've had to screw up in some way. I bet the Haze developers didn't pay IGN enough


----------



## deathfisaro (May 21, 2008)

Haze demo failed to deliver the essence of the game, period.

I read the IGN review and I can see why the reviewer has about 4.7/10 ratings from the viewers.
His score breakdown was so like "I want to give 4.5 overall so I'm gonna give 4.5 on three areas and 4.0/5.0 one area each regardless of what each area score is supposed to represent"
It hasn't been a month since a game with pop-in and frame drops got 10/10 in graphics just to make overall score close to 10.

I mean, IGN's rating style is like

```
Presentation: 10/10 excellent
Graphics: 10/10 praise the lord
Sound: 2/10 no 7.1 channel sound source, only 5.1
Gameplay: 10/10 simply the best
Lasting Appeal: 10/10 buy three copies

Overall: 2.9 (out of 10 / not an average)
```


----------

